# Wie alt sind GENTOO-LINUXianer???

## mec

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie alt wir so im Durchschnitt sind?!?!?!?

cu

mec

----------

## Basti_litho

Was sollen denn immer diese kindischen Umfragen?

ala: "Wie war euer gefühl als ihr das erste mal ne Hose an hattet?"..."Wie war euer erstes mal .... gentoo installation"...."Welcher Gentoo User raucht heimlich auf dem Pausenhof?"....."Wer von euch trägt einen Rock?"..... "Welche von den dämlichen Fragen gefällt euch am besten.."

Intressiert doch wirklich keine Sau!

MfG

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Also ich find's interssant  :Very Happy: 

Also Erweiterung basteln wir daraus eine Gentoo-User-Struktur und vergleichen es mit den User-Strukturen anderer Betriebssystem.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Marcel

----------

## Sas

naja, so besonders wichtig find ich so ne umfrage natürlich auch nicht, aber ich hab halt mal dran teilgenommen, warum auch nicht?

vorallem frage ich mich, was manche daran stört. wer nicht will, der guckt halt nicht rein.

----------

## ian!

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Was sollen denn immer diese kindischen Umfragen?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Intressiert doch wirklich keine Sau!
> ...

 

Naja. Scheinbar war es für dich interessant genug um auf den Threadlink zu klicken.  :Wink: 

Und dadurch, daß Du hierdrauf gepostet hast ist der Thread wieder nach oben gerutscht. Hättest Du das einfach ignoriert, wäre er bald sicherlich aus dem Blickfeld (Seite 1) verschwunden.

Warum regst Du dich darüber so auf? Was ist daran kindisch?

Sollen wir Dich in Zukunft vorher um Erlaubnis fragen, wenn jemand einen Poll eröffnen möchte?  :Wink: 

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## mec

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sollen denn immer diese kindischen Umfragen? 
> 
> Intressiert doch wirklich keine Sau! 
> ...

 

tja...für manche ist es kindisch und manche können sich für alles interessieren....aber es gibt halt immer Teilnehmer die etwas zu meckern haben....

cu 

mec

----------

## hoschi

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Was sollen denn immer diese kindischen Umfragen?
> 
> ala: "Wie war euer gefühl als ihr das erste mal ne Hose an hattet?"..."Wie war euer erstes mal .... gentoo installation"...."Welcher Gentoo User raucht heimlich auf dem Pausenhof?"....."Wer von euch trägt einen Rock?"..... "Welche von den dämlichen Fragen gefällt euch am besten.."
> 
> Intressiert doch wirklich keine Sau!
> ...

 

geh spielen...am besten auf der autobahn!

manche leute wollen einfach nur flamen...

----------

## Deever

Bitte nicht füttern, danke!

dev

----------

## ralph

Mein Gott, jetzt regt euch doch nicht alle so auf, er hat halt seine Meinung gesagt. Er findet solche Polls halt albern. Ich finds nicht albern, sondern ganz lustig aber vor allem nicht weltbewegend. So what?

----------

## toskala

ich finds albern *schnell pollen geh*

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Vielleicht sollte man einen Poill erstellen:

"Wie albern findet ihr Polls?"

1.: todernst, sind bestimmt M$/Deb-Spione, die dahinter stecken

2.: überhaupt nicht albern, sind bierernst

3.: infantiles Geklicke

4.: geht mir am A... vorbei

5.: *kicher*

usw.

 :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

hallo,

interessanter fände ich die frage, ob hier auch mädels anwesend sind...  :Wink: 

hmm, die prozentuale verteilung sähe wahrscheinlich eher so aus:

männlich: 99%

weiblich: 1%

irre ich mich???

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

1. Vielleicht sollte jemand einen Poll machen, in dem gepollt wird, was denn als nächstes gepollt werden soll.

2. Ein deutsches Off-Topic Forum wäre was feines und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soll es ein solches auch geben, sobald technisch möglich.

3. Diese Umfrage ist blöd, ich komm mir alt vor.

4.  *Quote:*   

> interessanter fände ich die frage, ob hier auch mädels anwesend sind...
> 
> hmm, die prozentuale verteilung sähe wahrscheinlich eher so aus:
> 
> männlich: 99%
> ...

 

Du irrst dich, viele Frauen geben sich wahrscheinlich nicht als solche zu erkennen.

Gruss,

Petra

----------

## ian!

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Ein deutsches Off-Topic Forum wäre was feines und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soll es ein solches auch geben, sobald technisch möglich.
> 
> 

 

Richtig. Sobald phpBB Subforen unterstützt.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du irrst dich, viele Frauen geben sich wahrscheinlich nicht als solche zu erkennen.
> 
> Gruss,
> ...

 

Ah! Da ist doch das eine Prozent!  :Wink: 

Ich denke auch, daß der Frauenanteil wesentlich höher sein wird, als _Mann_ es erwartet.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ruth

na dann her mit dem poll...  :Wink: 

jetzt interessierts mich wirklich...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ian!

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> na dann her mit dem poll... 
> 
> jetzt interessierts mich wirklich...
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

Na, lass mal stecken.  :Wink: 

Nicht, daß das hier hinterher noch zu einer Singles-Kontaktbörse wird.  :Laughing: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

IMHO hat das hier vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit schonmal jemand gefragt. Wie man ne Suchfunktion benutzt muss ich euch aber nicht erklären, oder?  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Empire

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 3. Diese Umfrage ist blöd, ich komm mir alt vor.

 

Und ich mir Jung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Angefangen hats mit SuSE 7.2 bis rüber zu 7.3 
> 
> Danach kam Mandrake 8.3, 9.0 & 9.1 
> ...

 

Off-Topic, aber: Hört sich stark nach "ich bin auf der Durchreise" an.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## MatzeOne

+vote*   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Was sollen denn immer diese kindischen Umfragen?
> 
> ala: "Wie war euer gefühl als ihr das erste mal ne Hose an hattet?"..."Wie war euer erstes mal .... gentoo installation"...."Welcher Gentoo User raucht heimlich auf dem Pausenhof?"....."Wer von euch trägt einen Rock?"..... "Welche von den dämlichen Fragen gefällt euch am besten.."
> 
> 

 

Niemand zwingt dich, an solchen Umfragen teilzunehmen...

----------

## Empire

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Angefangen hats mit SuSE 7.2 bis rüber zu 7.3 
> 
> Danach kam Mandrake 8.3, 9.0 & 9.1 
> ...

 

Ja, schon  :Very Happy: 

Solange ich aber noch genug Zeit habe bleibt ich erst mal bei Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

